
WeWork is Desperately Squeezing Cash Out of Meetup.com - dsr12
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/the-wework-meetup-debacle-and-a-new-chapter/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
This is absolutely heinous. I have two new meetups I was looking forward to
attending later this month. I will be reaching out to the hosts to let them
know I still want to attend but I'm canceling the RSVP for their wallets'
sake.

~~~
ajflores1604
What if we moved the "reservations" off platform since that's what they're
squeezing. I see lots of conversations on Meetup alternatives but one of the
most valuable functions of Meetup for me is the recommendations for new
groups. And that requires network effects to build out. I'm all for ditching a
platform that is sinking, but for the transition, maybe something like
dropping a Google form link maksed by a url shortener would help organizers
get a rough idea without requiring ppl to RSVP directly on the platform. And
you can submit any contact info you want to the form, and receive a summery
email blast after the Meetup with a sheet that has everyones contact info for
networking purposes.

------
gmiller123456
It does say _select groups_ , so I imagine they're targeting groups that are
really just companies trying to drive business using Meetup. But I don't think
I'll hang around to find out. The group I run mostly switched to Facebook a
couple of years ago. We still post events on Meetup, but all of the discussion
takes place on FB. In fact the Meetup group has about 3000 members, and the FB
group about 4000. So I don't think we'll lose much by ditching Meetup.

------
pmontra
The pricing page still lists the usual plans [https://help.meetup.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360001620472-Organ...](https://help.meetup.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360001620472-Organizer-subscription-pricing)

Is this effective October and applies to the next months?

Edit: I found
[https://www.meetup.com/lp/paymentchanges](https://www.meetup.com/lp/paymentchanges)

------
beokop
> ... Meetup is also adding a new $2 fee every time a person RSVPs for a
> meetup. Every. Single. Time.

I'm generally in favour of paid products but $2 per RSVP is just... insane.

------
pontifier
I wish I'd never had anything to do with meetup. We had lots of people join
our Makerspace meetup page, but very few ever actually showed up in person.
Then, they basically blackmail you by threatening to send an "organizer has
stepped down" message to everyone if you don't want to keep paying.

------
dang
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21257661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21257661)

------
rootsudo
And now I know why $2 is showing up everywhere.

